# unidentified ,chain bike corp ..Ross bike .cant find year



## dazeoff03 (Jan 12, 2015)

I have a Ross bike , that i cannot find any info on ..It appears to be a 50s bike ..I have endless info on it , and pictures...It had  frame # 5567570 , it is a tank bike , the tank has the company symbol with an eagle embossed over it..the name ROSS  is on it large , all painted ...26 in. Rims , white with red painted stripe.rear hub is a Perry model "B".. the Front hub has ...made in Western Germany ..on it 
The front metal plate says ...ROSS..vertically with Chain Bike Corp. Under it ..The seat is old .. Messinger Seat ..embossed on it ...
I would love to know more about it , The person i bought it from said he and his brother rode it in the 60s....It is a tank bile , the tank was  dark red , and a rear rack, also red . The fenders are black with white painted pin stripes ...the frame is black also ..
I have pictures of everything . I have not seen another tank like this one ...
I am new to this site , thanx in advance for any info you can offer ......I would  love to show pictures ,but dont know how to do that..


----------



## dazeoff03 (Jan 15, 2015)

*ROSS Bike Pictures*




These are pictures of the ROSS bike I would like identify ...I cant seem to establish the age .. It appears to be all original , with exception of the Kenda tyres ..


----------



## halfatruck (Jan 16, 2015)

There are some threads on the forum, most were on the Thunderjet...
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/search.php?searchid=1343861


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 17, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! What I know about Ross/CBC serials, typically start with R, followed by the last two digits of the year. Yours looks early, they restyled the line around 62, so this is older. Could be '55, though I believe the line debuted in 56.


----------



## dazeoff03 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanx to all for the replis ..I am not a dealer or even a collector , I just enjoy old stuff ..as a kid i messed with bicycle s ..I love this old bike and your info. Was great ...I have read the Ross bike story ect ......
Another Question ..Is this bike worth enough $$  to leave as is  , if not I would love to restore it with re paint ect ?second Question ....I have no chain guard , is the correct guard the Thunderjet ....my tank has an eagle thru the emblem ?
Another question ...what is the correct front fender accessory. ...A light or an emblem ?
AGAIN THANX  TO  ALL.


----------



## Honestherman (Mar 22, 2015)

I really like your bike. I ride them exactly the way you have the picture of yours. Mine always gets a lot of comments from people. I tried repainting but they just don't look as cool as they look all original rust and all.
Thanks for sharing your photos.


dazeoff03 said:


> Thanx to all for the replis ..I am not a dealer or even a collector , I just enjoy ol stuff ..as a kid i messed with bicycle s ..I love this old bike and your info. Was great ...I have read the Ross bike story ect ......
> Another Question ..Is this bike worth enough $$  to leave as is  , if not I would love to restore it with re paint ect ?second Question ....I have no chain guard , is the correct guard the Thunderjet ....my tank has an eagle thru the emblem ?
> Another question ...what is the correct front fender accessory. ...A light or an emblem ?
> AGAIN THANX  TO  ALL.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 28, 2015)

Found this pic on Google!


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Apr 1, 2015)

Adamtinkerer said:


> View attachment 205245 Found this pic on Google!




That one was mine!  Sold it with a minty 1960's Ross tank bike for $800.00 several years ago.  I do miss that bike.  I called it "Rolling Thunder"....


----------



## randallace (Apr 1, 2015)

Nice bike !


----------



## bricycle (Apr 1, 2015)

Looks to be made by Shelby


----------

